# Greyhawk Collector's Guide



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2010)

The Greyhawk Collector's Guide has moved to the ENWorld wiki.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2010)

And that means that I no longer need to split it into four parts...


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2010)

...which makes it a lot easier...


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2010)

...to update it!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow.  That's impressive.

Under the category of Web Articles, you might consider...

3.5 Update of Tomb of Horrors
Return to the Temple of the Frog

There are other web-adventures on that page as well, though I'm unsure of their Greyhawkyness.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 6, 2010)

Echohawk, you are the wind beneath my wings. 

You may want to also think about including Planescape's _Dead Gods_ adventure in this, since it has an entire chapter devoted to the Vault of the Drow; if I recall correctly, that's the only time in 2E we get a look at the Vault, and unless there's something I'm not remembering, is still the most recent look at that city in D&D history.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2010)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> 3.5 Update of Tomb of Horrors
> Return to the Temple of the Frog






Alzrius said:


> You may want to also think about including Planescape's _Dead Gods_ adventure in this, since it has an entire chapter devoted to the Vault of the Drow



These are all good suggestions and have been added, thanks. I'd just added _Return to the Temple of the Frog_ to the Blackmoor guide, but completely forgot to also add it to this one .


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 6, 2010)

Hm, I just remembered that the _Epic Level Handbook_ also has an appendix with some epic-level Greyhawk NPCs in it. Not sure if that's enough to be added here, though.

EDIT: And, for that matter, the chapter of Greyhawk deities in _Deities and Demigods_ 3E, who also had some info in _Complete Divine_ (albeit not much).


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> Hm, I just remembered that the _Epic Level Handbook_ also has an appendix with some epic-level Greyhawk NPCs in it. Not sure if that's enough to be added here, though.
> 
> EDIT: And, for that matter, the chapter of Greyhawk deities in _Deities and Demigods_ 3E, who also had some info in _Complete Divine_ (albeit not much).



I think those three have enough "Greyhawkyness" to be worth adding


----------



## grodog (Nov 6, 2010)

Ant:  this is a very impressive listing!  Great job!

The 4e RPGA DM Rewards for 2010 was the Tomb of Horrors, so that's worth including, too 



Alzrius said:


> You may want to also think about including Planescape's _Dead Gods_ adventure in this, since it has an entire chapter devoted to the Vault of the Drow; if I recall correctly, that's the only time in 2E we get a look at the Vault, and unless there's something I'm not remembering, is still the most recent look at that city in D&D history.




The Vault was also detailed in Dragon, more recently than in DG:

Dragon #298, p72, The Vault of the Drow (August 2002)
Dragon #300, p90, Playing Pieces: Denizens of Darkness (October 2002)

And again in Oerth Journal #14.

There was also a 2nd printing of Dark Chateau in 2008 or so, too (also from TLG).

Rob also has a few articles over on Canonfire!, including one on Tharizdun, and the Demon Senders.


----------



## David Howery (Nov 6, 2010)

> Generic AD&D adventures set in Greyhawk
> G1: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief (July 1978)
> G2: The Glacial Rift of the Frost Giant Jarl (July 1978)
> G3: Hall of the Fire Giant King (July 1978)
> ...




man... at one point in time, I had every single one of these... every one... sadly, nearly all of them have disappeared over the years... too many moves and spills...


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2010)

grodog said:


> Ant:  this is a very impressive listing!  Great job!



Thanks! It was by far the most challenging guide so far, and I'm very glad it is finally finished 



> The 4e RPGA DM Rewards for 2010 was the Tomb of Horrors, so that's worth including, too



Ooh, good point. Added, along with the non-rewards 4e version of _Tomb of Horrors_ and _Revenge of the Giants_.



> There was also a 2nd printing of Dark Chateau in 2008 or so, too (also from TLG).



Noted.



> Rob also has a few articles over on Canonfire!, including one on Tharizdun, and the Demon Senders.




These articles I think I'm going to leave off the list, notwithstanding the pedigree of the author. Otherwise I can see myself trying to document every Greyhawk-related post Gary made in the Q&A threads here or on other forums, and I need to preserve my few remaining sanity points for the Forgotten Realms guide...


----------



## grodog (Nov 6, 2010)

David Howery said:


> man... at one point in time, I had every single one of these... every one... sadly, nearly all of them have disappeared over the years... too many moves and spills...




Whenver you decide to pick some of those back up, David, shoot me an email:  I have extras of most of those, and am planning to get my act together to sell some stuff this winter:  grodog@gmail.com


----------



## grodog (Nov 6, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> These articles I think I'm going to leave off the list, notwithstanding the pedigree of the author. Otherwise I can see myself trying to document every Greyhawk-related post Gary made in the Q&A threads here or on other forums, and I need to preserve my few remaining sanity points for the Forgotten Realms guide...




LOL.  Good luck with that one, Ant!


----------



## Thanael (Nov 6, 2010)

WGR7 Ivid the Undying is available for download as a gorgeous pdf here: Ivid the Undying

Also check out this w.i.p./unfinished index to Greyhawk in Periodicals. I havn't cross checked everything yet, but I bet you missed one or two at least. (Esp from section IV.)


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 6, 2010)

grodog said:


> The Vault was also detailed in Dragon, more recently than in DG:
> 
> Dragon #298, p72, The Vault of the Drow (August 2002)
> Dragon #300, p90, Playing Pieces: Denizens of Darkness (October 2002)




Thanks for that, I knew there was something I was forgetting.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 6, 2010)

Ah yes! The epic post of epic Greyhawk epicness.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 7, 2010)

I skimmed fast, but was the Living Greyhawk Deities downloadable pdf guide in that list?

Or the Living Greyhawk Campaign Sourcebook? Mostly a guide of what 3e prestige classes and feats and spells were allowable in the campaign.

While I was in the LG triads in the starting years I acquired a document of unedited excerpts called "The Lost Living Greyhawk Gazetteer", by Erik Mona, Gary Holian, and Fredrick Weining. Erik Mona himself compiled thw collection of material that didn't make the cut of the final LGG. Stuff from Chapters 3, 6, and 9. Many of the items excluded got published (and were expanded upon) through the Living Greyhawk Journals, but not everything in it saw publish in pages elsewhere that I was aware of. I don't think the document was public, maybe it was and I forgot how it was.

I've wondered at the propriety at putting it out there more publicly, and whether it ought to be added to the list of canon.

Calling Erik Mona, with Living Greyhawk dead, what would the call be towards sharing this 10-year-old document of cutting room floor material that you compiled?


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 7, 2010)

Erik Mona, responding to the call!

That material is copyright Wizards of the Coast, so I cannot avocate sharing it without their permission.

That said, I'll bet it was AWESOME.

--Erik

PS: It seems like an oversight not to include the modules from the Age of Worms Adventure Path on this list. Despite some editorial legerdemain, they were pretty obviously set in the World of Greyhawk. Far moreso than things like "The Crystal Cave," anyhow!


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 7, 2010)

Erik Mona said:


> Erik Mona, responding to the call!
> 
> That material is copyright Wizards of the Coast, so I cannot avocate sharing it without their permission.



Right. That whole permission part . . .


Erik Mona said:


> That said, I'll bet it was AWESOME.



Yes, yes it is. How about teasing folks what's in it?


----------



## possum (Nov 7, 2010)

Another excellent collector's guide.  Thanks for the work on this.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanael said:


> WGR7 Ivid the Undying is available for download as a gorgeous pdf here: Ivid the Undying



Good idea. I knew about that PDF but hadn't included a link to it; one has now been added 



> Also check out this w.i.p./unfinished index to Greyhawk in Periodicals. I havn't cross checked everything yet, but I bet you missed one or two at least. (Esp from section IV.)



Ooh, nice. I had the _InQuest_ insert listed (because I happen to have a copy of that), but not the other three references from section IV. I've added those. Looking at the rest of that work, I see that it draws quite heavily from Roger Moore's index of Greyhawk references. I did go through that fairly thoroughly when compiling this guide, but found that many of his references were extremely light on Greyhawk content, so I didn't include all of them. Only those that seemed to be sufficiently "Greyhawky" made it into the guide. Of course, that was often a very subjective call, and I might have missed out some articles that deserve to be included. If you disagree with any of my omissions, let me know and I'll take another look.

That said, it looks like there are some later articles with substantial Greyhawk content that I managed to overlook. I'll compare that nifty list with the guide and fill in any gaps I find -- thanks very much for drawing it to my attention!


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 7, 2010)

Eric Anondson said:


> I skimmed fast, but was the Living Greyhawk Deities downloadable pdf guide in that list?
> 
> Or the Living Greyhawk Campaign Sourcebook? Mostly a guide of what 3e prestige classes and feats and spells were allowable in the campaign.



Neither of those were listed. I decided (after worrying about it for a couple of days ) not to list each of the individual articles that were part of the Living Greyhawk section of the WotC web site, mostly because the site is still live. Instead I included "Living Greyhawk web site" under the "Miscellaneous" heading in the Living Greyhawk Core scenarios section. However, I agree that the deities list and the campaign sourcebook are hefty enough publications to warrant individual listings, so they are now included, along with the _Blight on Bright Sands Sourcebook_ and the _Greyhawk Ruins Sourcebook_. Thanks for that suggestion


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 7, 2010)

Erik Mona said:


> PS: It seems like an oversight not to include the modules from the Age of Worms Adventure Path on this list. Despite some editorial legerdemain, they were pretty obviously set in the World of Greyhawk. Far moreso than things like "The Crystal Cave," anyhow!



All the Age of Worms (and Shackled City and Savage Tide) adventure installments duly added, as well as the supporting articles from _Dragon_. (Am I right that Shackled City didn't have any parallel _Dragon_ articles, and that those were only introduced from Age of Worms onwards?)


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 7, 2010)

That's right. We started the AP support articles with the "Wormfood" series of player-focused articles in Dragon. The Shackled City didn't have that.

That said, I believe the Shackled City Adventure Path hardcover was a little more explicit about placing that campaign in the world of Greyhawk, making the city of Cauldron an offshoot of an old Sea Princes colony in the Amedio Jungle. It was not, alas, a perfect fit, but again it's more Greyhawk in many respects than stuff like Gargoyles or Childsplay.

The Savage Tide Adventure Path plays off of some elements from the Shackled City AP (common NPCs, noble houses, etc.), but is much more explicitly Greyhawk. I believe we even included the Scarlet Brotherhood as a joinable PC faction in that one.

--Erik


----------



## Greg V (Nov 7, 2010)

The 3.5 hardback Drow of the Underdark had a complete write-up on the Vault of the Drow/Erelhei Cinlu, which I believe is the most current one to date (we used those Dragon articles in its writing).


----------



## grodog (Nov 8, 2010)

Eric Anondson said:


> While I was in the LG triads in the starting years I acquired a document of unedited excerpts called "The Lost Living Greyhawk Gazetteer", by Erik Mona, Gary Holian, and Fredrick Weining. Erik Mona himself compiled thw collection of material that didn't make the cut of the final LGG. Stuff from Chapters 3, 6, and 9. Many of the items excluded got published (and were expanded upon) through the Living Greyhawk Journals, but not everything in it saw publish in pages elsewhere that I was aware of. I don't think the document was public, maybe it was and I forgot how it was.




Eric and Erik:  this sounds similar to the GenCon handout (on the back cover, it had a picture of several weapons lifted from somewhere within the A series IIRC).  Is it the same thing, or different?  Fred sent me a copy, before he disappeared like Carl (well, hopefully not like Carl...).

Echohawk:  on the Dungeon 124 entry, you should prefix the title of Chambers of Antiquities with "Maure Castle"


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 8, 2010)

grodog said:


> Eric and Erik:  this sounds similar to the GenCon handout (on the back cover, it had a picture of several weapons lifted from somewhere within the A series IIRC).  Is it the same thing, or different?  Fred sent me a copy, before he disappeared like Carl (well, hopefully not like Carl...).



I wonder about that. I have a vague memory about hearing this was something in printed form for GenCon attendees of Living Greyhawk. What I have is a .doc file. There is no art either, all text.

The following is the beginning and the first paragraph. You can see that it makes the document seem "For Authorized Eyes Only" . . .

THE LOST LIVING GREYHAWK GAZETTEER
By Gary Holian, Erik Mona, and Frederick Weining
© 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

The following unedited text comes from the raw design turnover of the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. The manuscript came in several thousand words over its intended size (there was just too much to fit in!), and department mandates on full-page art (all but two of the full-pagers in the final book were originally described as half- or quarter-page illustrations) and font size put an additional squeeze on the text. As a result, two entire chapters were cut from the book, and many items of regional interest were excised, as well. This document is provided to the Living Greyhawk Triads as a favor and thanks. Triads (particularly Keoland, Furyondy, and Nyrond) should not feel bound by the below material, but are free to use as much or as little as they prefer. The rest of the information, particularly as it applies to world events and non-Triad regions, continues to form the continuity basis used to edit articles for the Living Greyhawk Journal, and as such it seemed smart to provide the campaign managers with a copy of this document.​Then it goes for 25 pages, 9 point type.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 8, 2010)

grodog said:


> Echohawk:  on the Dungeon 124 entry, you should prefix the title of Chambers of Antiquities with "Maure Castle"



Fixed. (And I added _Drow of the Underdark_ while I was busy, thanks to Greg V's suggestion.)


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 8, 2010)

Eric Anondson said:


> THE LOST LIVING GREYHAWK GAZETTEER
> By Gary Holian, Erik Mona, and Frederick Weining
> © 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.​



Whimper. Now I can't decide if this should be included in the guide or not


----------



## Thanael (Nov 8, 2010)

Another useful index to GH products is: Greyhawk Product Checklist

Bastion of Faith is a strong canidate for the list imho, while the Guide to Hell is much more generic, although it contains details on the church of St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure these are two different things.

The document quoted from above was a general collection of material cut from the book (as I recall). I'd actually love to see that document, as enough time has passed that I no longer remember what was in it.

Fred Weining's Gen Con handout was a self-printed two-column document that contained perhaps four "mysterious places" that Fred had written for the book, but which were cut for space. It's possible that this material was included in the larger file sent to LG Triad members, but the latter was not laid out with art, so they are different "products".

So far as I know, the only way to get Fred's handout was to be at the LGG seminar at Gen Con in 2000, and it was never distributed electronically.

--Erik


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, Bastion of Faith has a LOT of stuff about Hextor and Heironeous tucked away in it.

--Erik


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm surprised the compiler missed all the Living Greyhawk web-articles published on the Wizards of the Coast website, many of which had high-quality original content not found anywhere else.

Some of them include:

Glorvardum
The Cauldron of Night
Dominions of the Flannae
The StoneRing of Greyhawk
The Isle of Lost Souls
The Lands of Robilar
The Greyhawk Grumbler #3
Directing Oligarchs of Greyhawk
Greyhawk Grumbler #2
Druids of the Old Faith
The Greyhawk Grumbler #1
Safeton
Pelgaryn
Doomgrinder
Narwell
Backlash
A Sudden Turn of Events
Ford Keep
The Griffon's Nest
Blackwall Keep
Echo Crypt
Restless Nights
Burning Embers
The Choking City
Knights of Veluna
Knights of the High Forest
Knights of Furyondy
Lost City of the Suloise
Tenser and the Fortress of Unknown Depths
Silent Ones
The Duchy of Berghof
Winter Tales
Rumors and Whispers
Scant
Highport
Summer Tales
Rumors of Whispers (another one)
Knights of the Watch (part 2
Knights of the Watch (part 1)
Mines of Father Eye
Castle Karistyne
Jungle of Lost Ships
Whispers on the Wind
The Fields of Padyr
Haven of the Sun
Glorioles
Brightlands
Realm of Dust
To Serve the Greater Good
Azharadian's Tomb and the Ship of Fools
Fading Lands
The Kingdom of Keoland

I would also mention:
_Expedition to the Demonweb Pits_. Basically a Planescape adventure, but it's technically a sequel to Q1 as well, and it mentions Erelhei-Cinlu. So as much of a Greyhawk adventure as Q1 was.

_The Shattered Circle_. A more or less generic 2nd edition adventure, it mentioned the Suloise in the module background. 

And, really, the whole 3.0 adventure path (_The Sunless Citadel_, _The Speaker in Dreams_, _The Forge of Fury_, _The Standing Stone_, _Deep Horizon_, _Heart of Nightfang Spire_, _Lord of the Iron Fortress_, _Bastion of Broken Souls_) was, while it didn't mention specific Greyhawk locations, Greyhawk in the broad sense because they referenced Greyhawk deities and cosmology. There were plenty of 1e Greyhawk modules that had less Greyhawk-specific content than they did. 

Speaking of which, there are a number of 1st edition adventures that were retconned into Greyhawk during the 3rd edition period, like _Lost Island of Castanamir_ (referenced in several LGJ articles), _Tomb of the Lizard King_ (referenced in Gary Holian's Keoland article for LGJ #1), and _All That Glitters_ (referenced in the _Living Greyhawk Gazetteer_ in the entry for the Sea of Dust). 

And a number of other generic 3.x modules were adapted into Greyhawk as part of the Living Greyhawk campaign, including Red Hand of Doom, Fields of Ruin, Hellspike Prison, and City of Peril.

A number of Planescape products detail the realms of Greyhawk deities and reference Greyhawk characters. _On Hallowed Ground_ would be the big one. 

In other news, I'm amused there was a Mika the Wolf Nomad card for the Spellfire game. I kind of perversely want one. 

Oh, and Horung the Anarch is a Forgotten Realms character (who was also mentioned in Planescape's _Factol's Manifesto_), not a Greyhawk one.

Other than that, great list!


----------



## grodog (Nov 9, 2010)

Eric Anondson said:


> I wonder about that. I have a vague memory about hearing this was something in printed form for GenCon attendees of Living Greyhawk. What I have is a .doc file. There is no art either, all text.




I just had 2 HDs crash, but I'll do some digging.  What's the file name?



Erik Mona said:


> I'm pretty sure these are two different things.




Aha!



Eric Anondson said:


> Fred Weining's Gen Con handout was a self-printed two-column document that contained perhaps four "mysterious places" that Fred had written for the book, but which were cut for space. It's possible that this material was included in the larger file sent to LG Triad members, but the latter was not laid out with art, so they are different "products".
> 
> So far as I know, the only way to get Fred's handout was to be at the LGG seminar at Gen Con in 2000, and it was never distributed electronically.




I'll post the intro from the booklet tomorrow after I dig it up from the shelves.

Thanks for the clarifications!


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, and you missed a few Polyhedron articles.

Hawvermale, Lance. "Powers That Be: Cyndor." Polyhedron #140. Renton, WA: Wizards of the Coast, 2000.

Hawvermale, Lance. "Powers that Be: Xan Yae." Polyhedron #139. Renton, WA: Wizards of the Coast, 1999.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 9, 2010)

grodog said:


> I just had 2 HDs crash, but I'll do some digging.  What's the file name?



The document in my HD, from which that excerpt above is taken, is called LGGcut.doc


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Nov 9, 2010)

Ripzerai said:


> _The Shattered Circle_. A more or less generic 2nd edition adventure, it mentioned the Suloise in the module background.



I was going to call that one out. The mention of the Suloise origin of the name of the ruin seemed to barely passing as to be optimistically marginal name dropping.

But there is a chain to be made from one of the minor artifacts. _The Shattered Circle_ places the minor artifact "Icerazor". Icerazor is described as being a shard from "the archetypal ice blade" named Frostrazor. Nothing else of Frostrazor is mentioned . . . until . . . 1999.

Frostrazor finds a placement _Return to White Plume Mountain_, an explicitly Greyhawk adventure, as one of the four implements of power of Keraptis.

So Bruce Cordell stitches a chain, from Icerazor in _The Shattered Circle_, to Frostrazor in _RtWPM_, to Blackrazor in _WPM_. In my mind, making _The Shattered Circle_ firmly count as Greyhawk.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 9, 2010)

Ripzerai said:


> I'm surprised the compiler missed all the Living Greyhawk web-articles published on the Wizards of the Coast website, many of which had high-quality original content not found anywhere else.




I didn't miss them...



Echohawk said:


> I decided (after worrying about it for a couple of days ) not to list each of the individual articles that were part of the Living Greyhawk section of the WotC web site, mostly because the site is still live. Instead I included "Living Greyhawk web site" under the "Miscellaneous" heading in the Living Greyhawk Core scenarios section.


----------



## Thanael (Dec 9, 2010)

Still missing:

Polyhedron #139, p.20 
"Powers that Be: Xan Yae" (Lance Hawvermale) 

Polyhedron #140, p.28 
"Powers that Be: Cyndor" (Lance Hawvermale)


----------



## grodog (Dec 9, 2010)

grodog said:


> Erik Mona said:
> 
> 
> > Fred Weining's Gen Con handout was a self-printed two-column document that contained perhaps four "mysterious places" that Fred had written for the book, but which were cut for space. It's possible that this material was included in the larger file sent to LG Triad members, but the latter was not laid out with art, so they are different "products".
> ...




Yep, that's right Erik:  Fred's article is a completely different document.  I pulled it out this weekend before boxing up the books (we're shifting bookshelves...).

IIRC, there used to be an electronic version of Fred's GenCon handout on Canonfire!, but it's no there atm.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 7, 2011)

I've finally updated this guide to take into account the last page or so of suggestions, adding the 3.0 Adventure Path, _Bastion of Faith_, _Guide to Hell_, _Expedition to the Demonweb Pits_, _The Shattered Circle_ and the two missing Polyhedron articles. (I also removed sneaky Hornung while I was busy!)


----------



## aeakett (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a great resource for collectors. Below is a bunch of stuff that's on my radar as being Greyhawk:

D&D Miniatures:
Warpriest of Hextor
Aspect of Vecna
Aspect of Demogorgon
Aspect of Lolth
Cleric of Kord
Bugbear Champion of Erythnul
Cleric of St. Cuthbert
Aspect of Hextor
Blood Golem of Hextor
Thrall of Blackrazor
Aspect of Kord
Graz'zt
Jozan, Cleric of Pelor
Sword of Heironeous
Lareth the Beautiful
Scarlet Brotherhood Monk
Cleric of Pelor
Cleric of Nerull
Druid of Obad-Hai
Aspect of Nerull
Doresain, the Ghoul King
Warduke

For your Dungeon magazine list:
Dungeon #105, p70, Critical Threats - Warduke (December 2003)
which incorporates Warduke into Greyhawk canon.

That leads me to these two little bits of Warduke emblazoned promotional material from Paizo:
Dungeon Warduke T-Shirt
Dragon/Dungeon Warduke Static Window Cling
There are other bits of Warduke realted material (the toy itself, and at least one basic D&D module, a cameo in the 80s D&D cartoon, etc.), but that may be getting a little off track.

Paizo issued a print of the art from the cover of Dungeon 124, which launched the Age of Worms adventure path: Age of Worms Art Print

A limited run of 300 signed and numbered copies of the Shackled City Adventure Path hardcover were available to folks who pre-ordered: The Shackled City Adventure Path—LIMITED EDITION

The four-part poster map originally appearing in Dungeon issues 118–121 are available seperatly as a group, or each piece individually.

				__________________
Andrew Eakett
PathfinderWiki


----------



## aurdraco (Feb 9, 2011)

*LG BK mods*

Wow, great job, Echohawk! 

During the 8 years of LG, in addition to the vast number of regular regional mods, we had over 50 unique one-shot adventures that were playable only during conventions (interactives), over a dozen "intro" mods (playable only by 1st level LG PCs) and several important special missions. You'll find them listed in the linked index of LG BK mods that I have compiled for my LG BK summary project (scheduled to be published in _Oerth Journal_ along with the rest of my LG BK summary and gazetteer project). Please feel free to add them to your incredible index.

http://tinyurl.com/LGBKSummaryToC

You'll note that Britt Frey, former LG Circle member, and I decided to change the LG naming convention just a touch. This made things easier to sort in a database.

/shameless_plug ON
For those curious about part 2 of my BK project (the gazetteer based on results from Living Greyhawk events), the second ToC can be found here:

http://tinyurl.com/BKgazetteerToC

I've got a long ways to go on this portion of the project, but I have the lands detailed up to Redhand already. 

Oh yeah, these two projects also feature maps made by Eric Anondson and modified by me during the Living Greyhawk campaign (used with his permission). Eric, thanks again!
/shameless_plug Off

Special thanks to grodog for pointing out this thread on Canonfire!

Casey
Living Greyhawk Bandit Kingdoms Triad 2005-2008
Living Greyhawk Bandit Kingdoms Triad Assistant 2003-2005

(and this one is just in case Mr. Mona is still reading the thread)
M.A. Publishing and Writing, Emerson College (currently enrolled, Graduate Dean's Fellow)


----------



## Erik Mona (Feb 9, 2011)

Woah, nice. Congrats on the dean fellowship! 

Cool to think that a current Emersonian knows who I am! 

Go Lions!*

--Erik

* This is a joke. The Lions are terrible. At everything.


----------



## haakon1 (Feb 9, 2011)

FYI, if you haven't seen it, WOTC has compiled a "Complete Living Greyhawk Archive" page:

Complete Living Greyhawk Archives


----------



## the-golem (Feb 9, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> DA1: Adventures in Blackmoor (September 1986)
> DA2: Temple of the Frog (December 1986)
> DA3: City of the Gods (March 1987)
> DA4: The Duchy of Ten (June 1987)




The miscellaneous modules marked DA are _not _Greyhawk, but in fact developed for *D*ave *A*rneson's Blackmoor. They categorized as such here: DA - Dave Arneson's Blackmoor | Series | RPGGeek. It is important to remember that the Blackmoor (and the Duchy of *Tenh*) within the WoG aren't the same as Dave's version(s).

Remarkable job though. I've been wanting something like this for a while.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 9, 2011)

the-golem said:


> It is important to remember that the Blackmoor (and the Duchy of *Tenh*) within the WoG aren't the same as Dave's version(s).



Tenuous nitpicking.

Gary's Greyhawk PCs adventured in Dave's Blackmoor. The relationship is distant, true. But it is there. Besides, in the Living Greyhawk era a few more connections to Greyhawk's Blackmoor and Dave's Blackmoor had been laid out.


----------



## the-golem (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry, are you saying I'm nitpicking, or that you are?

Either way, you're points might be perfectly valid; I don't have the means to refute or confirm them. However, I honestly cannot see what impact the actions of Gary's PCs have on my statement. I seem to recall one of Gary's players had his PC transported to the American Old/Wild West. That doesn't automatically make the Old West part of Greyhawk, simply because someone from Greyhawk happened to visit. That said, I never exactly said there was no connection; It would be ludicrous to claim so, considering that there is similarity by name, and at a bare minimum, is connection in and of itself.

The DA series was written to tie Blackmoor in to the Mystara setting/lore as Dave's Blackmoor Setting was ret-conned to be an advanced civilization from The Known World's ancient past. 

It also might be worth noting that these adventures were written for D&D (BECMI), which should be differentiated from AD&D as both rulesets were published concurrently. As I understand it, Mystara was the default for D&D, whereas Greyhawk was the default for AD&D. 

In other words: The DA modules are specifically Dave Areneson's Blackmoor (Pre-Mystara), and (in my opinion) shouldn't be considered part of Greyhawk because of some threadbare connection.


----------



## aurdraco (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! Gary Holian told me that you were an Emerson alumnus during a Thursday night #greytalk when he found out that I had been accepted to Emerson last summer. In my book, you're right up there with Denis Leary and Jay Leno! (ok, so maybe not quite that high, hehe)

It's an interesting school and quite a bit different culturally from my previous two college experiences (Texas A&M and Univ. of Houston). Whereas TAMU has ranked teams in football, baseball, and men's and women's basketball, Emerson's best sport is quidditch. They beat the Aggies TWICE at this year's World Cup! *face palm* They also take their Lady Gaga music and Glee episodes VERY seriously.

Will Paizo be at the BookExpo America this year in May?

Casey

P.S. I've fixed the links in my original post. Tiny url fail on my part, d'oh!



Erik Mona said:


> Woah, nice. Congrats on the dean fellowship!
> 
> Cool to think that a current Emersonian knows who I am!
> 
> ...


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 9, 2011)

aurdraco said:


> You'll find them listed in the linked index of LG BK mods that I have compiled for my LG BK summary project (scheduled to be published in _Oerth Journal_ along with the rest of my LG BK summary and gazetteer project). Please feel free to add them to your incredible index.



Thanks for that link -- I've checked all the BDK adventures against that great list and added a whole bunch of the special adventures that I didn't already have. (I also updated the naming convention to match yours, since it makes more sense.)

Question: Was there a BDK6s-01?


----------



## aurdraco (Feb 9, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> Thanks for that link -- I've checked all the BDK adventures against that great list and added a whole bunch of the special adventures that I didn't already have. (I also updated the naming convention to match yours, since it makes more sense.)
> 
> Question: Was there a BDK6s-01?




Glad I could help!

BDK6s-01 Mother of my child

After I catch up on some homework this week, I'll go through my LG archives and find the rest of the special mission names. Most aren't really worth mentioning as they were run for 1 table of PCs ever and were very limited in scope (which is why I didn't bother to add them to my LG BK summary index). Still, for the sake of completeness, I'll dig that stuff up.

Casey


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 9, 2011)

the-golem said:


> In other words: The DA modules are specifically Dave Areneson's Blackmoor (Pre-Mystara), and (in my opinion) shouldn't be considered part of Greyhawk because of some threadbare connection.



Not a threadbare connection. If the Known World can retcon DA Blackmoor into its history, so can Greyhawk. And it did in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer.

The LGG entry for Blackmoor is filled with references to the Egg of Coot, The City of the Gods, dungeons below Castle Blackmoor. All topics only found in the DA series. 

Same as X1 Isle of Dread being retconned into Greyhawk.


----------



## jasonzavoda (Feb 27, 2011)

Incredible list. It would have driven me to distraction a few years ago trying to get all this material, and I am astounded at the amount of material I either missed or misnumbered in my index list. Something I will have to correct with the material I still have at hand.

Looking over your Dragon mag references I do not see issues #9, 19, 43, 82, 164, 178 (which I believe is just a casual mention of a pair of Bigby spells), 189, 205, 209, 212 or 236 listed in which I have found some Greyhawk rerences and possibly issues #258, 268-271, 274, 276, 278, 280, 281, 284 but I do not have those issues, 258 and later, handy to double check the references.

An amazing bit of research here.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 27, 2011)

aurdraco said:


> Thanks! Gary Holian told me that you were an Emerson alumnus during a Thursday night #greytalk when he found out that I had been accepted to Emerson last summer. In my book, you're right up there with Denis Leary and Jay Leno! (ok, so maybe not quite that high, hehe)





Maybe not as high as Leary but Leno has sunk pretty low, according to Coco fans.


----------



## Erik Mona (Feb 27, 2011)

aurdraco said:


> Will Paizo be at the BookExpo America this year in May?




Yes, we will! 

--Erik


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonzavoda said:


> Incredible list.



Many thanks for the positive feedback -- it is appreciated .



> Looking over your Dragon mag references I do not see issues #9, 19, 43, 82, 164, 178 (which I believe is just a casual mention of a pair of Bigby spells), 189, 205, 209, 212 or 236 listed in which I have found some Greyhawk rerences and possibly issues #258, 268-271, 274, 276, 278, 280, 281, 284 but I do not have those issues, 258 and later, handy to double check the references.



I've now added the missing material from issues 19, 43, 82, 164, 178, 189, 205, 209, 236, 258, 268-271, 274, 276, 278, 280, 281 and 284. Not sure how I missed all of those in the first place . I haven't added issues 9 or 212, because try as I might, I couldn't figure out what the Greyhawk references are in those two issues. Any pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## jasonzavoda (Feb 28, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> Many thanks for the positive feedback -- it is appreciated .
> 
> 
> I've now added the missing material from issues 19, 43, 82, 164, 178, 189, 205, 209, 236, 258, 268-271, 274, 276, 278, 280, 281 and 284. Not sure how I missed all of those in the first place . I haven't added issues 9 or 212, because try as I might, I couldn't figure out what the Greyhawk references are in those two issues. Any pointers would be much appreciated.




Same here, I found your list enlightening and immensely valuable. I can't believe how much early material in the Dragon which I missed and which I need to add to my index (or reference properly).

Dragon #9

Designers Forum

Varied player character and non-player character alignment in the Dungeons & Dragons campaign.
By Gary Gygax

Pg#5, 2nd Column, Paragraphs 2 & 3
Pg#6, 1st Column, Paragraph 1

Gary briefly discusses alignment in the World of Greyhawk and gives examples of alignment in the City of Greyhawk.


I will have to check on issue #212 later.


----------



## Stormonu (Feb 28, 2011)

I just happened to be perusing some of my old D&D stuff last night, and I discovered that the modules H1 - Bloodstone Pass and H2 - Bloodstzone Wars were set in Greyhawk (It is prominantly mentioned in the player's introduction).  H3/H4 retconned these adventures to take place in FR.  Thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonzavoda said:


> Dragon #9



Whoops -- looks like I confused #9 and #19 when checking your list of additions. My apologies for the confusion!

The article in #9 I managed to find, but it was issue #19 where I drew a blank. The only mention of Greyhawk in that issue seems to be a reference to the number of spells per level in the original _Greyhawk_ supplement on page 24. (But no actual Greyhawk lore.)

For #212, there is a mention of WG7: _Castle Greyhawk_ on page p24, but that appears to be a story of one group's experience with the module, and also no new Greyhawk lore.

Might those two references be what you had in mind?


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 28, 2011)

Stormonu said:


> I just happened to be perusing some of my old D&D stuff last night, and I discovered that the modules H1 - Bloodstone Pass and H2 - Bloodstzone Wars were set in Greyhawk (It is prominantly mentioned in the player's introduction).  H3/H4 retconned these adventures to take place in FR.  Thought it was worth a mention.



Stormonu, where in H1/H2 are you seeing the Greyhawk references? I've just had a quick look through them, and I didn't spot anything obvious in the introductions, so I might be missing the link?


----------



## jasonzavoda (Feb 28, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> Whoops -- looks like I confused #9 and #19 when checking your list of additions. My apologies for the confusion!
> 
> The article in #9 I managed to find, but it was issue #19 where I drew a blank. The only mention of Greyhawk in that issue seems to be a reference to the number of spells per level in the original _Greyhawk_ supplement on page 24. (But no actual Greyhawk lore.)
> 
> ...




Still need to dig out issue #212 but for issue #19

The Battle for Snurre's Hall 
The Origins '78 D&D Tournament
Pg# 3,4,6,21

It actually covers a synopsis of the tournaments that became modules G1-3

On Pg#5 There is a full page ad for the G series modules featuring a half-page illustration from G1

How many ettins is a fire giant worth: Competitive D&D
By Bob Blake
Pg#6 

Some mention of modules G1-3 and D1-3
Column 1 Paragraphs 7-9
Column 2 Paragraph 1

I don't believe I referenced the mention of the D&D Greyhawk rule supplement book.


----------



## jasonzavoda (Feb 28, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> Stormonu, where in H1/H2 are you seeing the Greyhawk references? I've just had a quick look through them, and I didn't spot anything obvious in the introductions, so I might be missing the link?




The only Greyhawk reference I can find after a quick scan of H1 is in the 32 page adventure booklet, pg#4 boxed text on the left side of the page 5th paragraph down... "The Greatest show on Oerth..."

Perhaps there is an earlier printing with more, but otherwise there appears to be absolutely no connection with the Greyhawk setting. I don't believe I own a copy of H2 anymore.


----------



## Stormonu (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonzavoda said:


> The only Greyhawk reference I can find after a quick scan of H1 is in the 32 page adventure booklet, pg#4 boxed text on the left side of the page 5th paragraph down... "The Greatest show on Oerth..."
> 
> Perhaps there is an earlier printing with more, but otherwise there appears to be absolutely no connection with the Greyhawk setting. I don't believe I own a copy of H2 anymore.




Yes, that is what initially alerted me to it being in Greyhawk.  H4's introduction has more information in the beginning about the switch from Greyhawk to fitting it into the Realms (talking about drying up part of a glacier to set it in FR).


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 1, 2011)

jasonzavoda said:


> Still need to dig out issue #212 but for issue #19



Thanks, "The Battle for Snurre's Hall" added to the list!


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 1, 2011)

jasonzavoda said:


> The only Greyhawk reference I can find after a quick scan of H1 is in the 32 page adventure booklet, pg#4 boxed text on the left side of the page 5th paragraph down... "The Greatest show on Oerth..."






Stormonu said:


> Yes, that is what initially alerted me to it being in Greyhawk.  H4's introduction has more information in the beginning about the switch from Greyhawk to fitting it into the Realms (talking about drying up part of a glacier to set it in FR).




Nice catch on the "Greatest show on Oerth" reference, but H4 doesn't seem to mention Greyhawk, it just talks about the process of retrofitting the series into the Forgotten Realms. By itself, I'm not sure the single "Oerth" reference is enough to qualify H1 as a Greyhawk collectible, I'm afraid.


----------



## jasonzavoda (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is another reference I just came across.

Dragon #17  Boredom and the Average D&D Dungeon By Jim Ward

Pg#26 column 1 paragraph 3 continues to the next column.

A brief desccription of a level of the original Castle Greyhawk as run by Gygax and Kuntz.


----------



## grodog (Mar 6, 2011)

Indeed!:  for a fuller description of the Machine Level and its design history, see RJK's blog @ Lord of the Green Dragons: THE MACHINE LEVEL: SPECIAL WEB INTRODUCTION

TD 17 also includes "Faceless Men & Clockwork Monsters"---an account of a group of PCs who begin in GH Castle, and are banished via Cursed Scroll to the Starship Warden of Metamorphosis Alpha infamy.  

Another good source for GH allusions from Dragon is Russ Taylor's index @ http://www.cmc.net/~rtaylor/greyhawk/dragon_index.html : it may be worth cross-checking for other omissions.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 7, 2011)

jasonzavoda said:


> Here is another reference I just came across.



Thanks -- added to the list!


----------



## beasterbrook (Sep 5, 2011)

As noted over on the Acaeum.. I'll be doing my own research and collation of the Living Grewhawk scenarios..

Living Greyhawk Scenarios (2000-2008)

I'll prob post this as I go through my own research, so when I find something not listed here I'll post.. there is quite a bit to add I'm sure.. At the moment I'l going through listing modules.. I'll then see which ones of those I'm missing .. which is a couple I'm sure..

And away we go.. (i'll just edit a post until its been added..)

KET

KET3I-01 Secrets of the Past 
KET3I-02 Choices 
KET3I-03 Do You Take This Man? 
KET3I-04 On the Road Again 
KET4I-01 Of Dragons, Demigods, and Ancient Times
KET5I-01 Best Man for the Job 

Please change ...

KET1-04: Search for the Lost (Part 1)
KET1-05: Search for the Lost (Part 2)
KET1-06: Thicker than Water

to

KET1-04: Search for the Lost
KET1-05: Thicker than Water


Brette


----------



## Greg K (Sep 6, 2011)

I may have missed it, but did you list 1e Unearthed Arcana? The Barbarian class had some info on the different "barbarian" cultures of Greyhawk.

I can't recall if the Greyhawk information for the Barbarian also appeared in Dragon #63 which was the first appearance of the class that appeared in UA.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 6, 2011)

beasterbrook said:


> KET3I-01 Secrets of the Past
> KET3I-02 Choices
> KET3I-03 Do You Take This Man?
> KET3I-04 On the Road Again
> ...



All added. Thanks.



> KET1-04: Search for the Lost
> KET1-05: Thicker than Water



Fixed. I see my notes for this section had a question mark next to the two different _Search for the Lost_ adventures, which means I found conflicting evidence when researching. Was there ever a KET1-06?


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 6, 2011)

Greg K said:


> I may have missed it, but did you list 1e Unearthed Arcana? The Barbarian class had some info on the different "barbarian" cultures of Greyhawk.



I didn't include UA on the list, despite a few Greyhawk links. As a general rule, I didn't include the "core" books from any edition even if they did contain a little bit of Greyhawk lore in them. This guide would probably end up absorbing most of the 1e and 3e Collector's Guides if I did that .



> I can't recall if the Greyhawk information for the Barbarian also appeared in Dragon #63 which was the first appearance of the class that appeared in UA.



Yes, Dragon #63 contains the same barbarian cultural information as UA, pretty much word for word based on a quick comparison.


----------



## beasterbrook (Sep 6, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> All added. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Fixed. I see my notes for this section had a question mark next to the two different _Search for the Lost_ adventures, which means I found conflicting evidence when researching. Was there ever a KET1-06?




No.. Ket is one of the easier regions.. the Ket site is still up..

Ket Adventures

Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 6, 2011)

beasterbrook said:


> No.. Ket is one of the easier regions.. the Ket site is still up..



Thanks. How on earth did I manage to miss that when I originally researched this guide?


----------



## beasterbrook (Sep 6, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> Thanks. How on earth did I manage to miss that when I originally researched this guide?




You are forgiven... my Google-Fu is strong..

Under Ekibir

There were some..


The magazine of the roleplays - Backstab - had also offered a platform to Living Greyhawk by publishing semi-official” but clearly localised adventures “in Ekbir.
Backstab 33: Death and its White Horse 
Backstab 34: The War of the 73e sourate 
Backstab 36: History of Mines (without real Ekbir contents)
and, to note, also this adventure written within the framework of Convention “Odyssey” - Metz, who takes again elements of the countryside without being integrated officially inside. 
The Horn of Irian

http://au.babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fgreyhawk.fr%2F-Ekbir-AC-591-.html&lp=fr_en&btnTrUrl=Translate

Please change 
EKB7-04S Le Choc des Titans

to 

EKB7-02S Le Choc des Titans

EKB3-01M: L'Appel du Bassin.. (was also origionally called EKBS3-02)


Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 13, 2011)

beasterbrook said:


> Backstab 33: Death and its White Horse
> Backstab 34: The War of the 73e sourate
> Backstab 36: History of Mines (without real Ekbir contents)
> The Horn of Irian



Were those titles in English to start with, or are those the English translations (in which case, I think I'd prefer to list the French titles, in line with the rest of the Ekbir titles)?



> Please change
> EKB7-04S Le Choc des Titans
> to
> EKB7-02S Le Choc des Titans
> ...



Fixed, and a note added for L'Appel du Bassin. Thanks!


----------



## beasterbrook (Sep 13, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> Were those titles in English to start with, or are those the English translations (in which case, I think I'd prefer to list the French titles, in line with the rest of the Ekbir titles)?





They are the Babel Fish translations.. should take you to the translated page, will need to cut an paste to get to the origional..

Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 13, 2011)

beasterbrook said:


> They are the Babel Fish translations.. should take you to the translated page, will need to cut an paste to get to the origional.



Fixed, thanks .


----------



## Armenfrast (Oct 8, 2011)

Well it seems that Beasterbrook (hello Brette) has given all the answers concerning Ekbir for me 

I have quickly browsed this thread, but is there somewhere a file or database compiling of all these information ? said otherwise i have seen mentioned a "Guide" - where can I find it ?

Regards


Pierre
aka
Armenfrast
http://www.greyhawk.fr


----------



## beasterbrook (Oct 9, 2011)

Any luck with the ones I'm searching for Pierre?

Also I have had some of the codes changed above.. they appear differenly on yur site.. any reason for this? ie 
EKB7-04S Le Choc des Titans on your site
but I believe it was called EKB7-02S Le Choc des Titans.. first..

Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 9, 2011)

Armenfrast said:


> I have quickly browsed this thread, but is there somewhere a file or database compiling of all these information ? said otherwise i have seen mentioned a "Guide" - where can I find it ?



At the moment, the Greyhawk Collector's Guide consists only of the first four posts of this thread. I don't have it archived anywhere else, or in any other format. When I finish all of the Collector's Guides (and I still have at least two left to go), I might release a combined spreadsheet containing all of the information in the guides, but that's only a vague plan at this stage.


----------



## Armenfrast (Oct 9, 2011)

beasterbrook said:


> Any luck with the ones I'm searching for Pierre?
> 
> Also I have had some of the codes changed above.. they appear differenly on yur site.. any reason for this? ie
> EKB7-04S Le Choc des Titans on your site
> ...




In fact i think it was called EKB7-02S later...we had the habit to write mini scenarios in order to introduce the interactives, and we had scheduled EKB7-02M and EKB7-03M followed by EKB7-04S, finally everything has been included into the Interactive.

I suggest to keep EKB7-02S as final codification.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> At the moment, the Greyhawk Collector's Guide consists only of the first four posts of this thread. I don't have it archived anywhere else, or in any other format. When I finish all of the Collector's Guides (and I still have at least two left to go), I might release a combined spreadsheet containing all of the information in the guides, but that's only a vague plan at this stage.




I've been combining them into a database for my own personal use (just the actual game books and novels, not the "living" stuff or oddball merchandise).


----------



## beasterbrook (Oct 15, 2011)

Dyvers

*DYVINT5*-06 The Riddle of Bainbridge Manor
*DyvINT6*-01 The Raising of Southguard
DYVINT6-03 Festival opf the Sea
*DyvINT6*- 04 Festival of the Sea
 DYVINT6-05 Ruins of Lidaere and Winter in the Westlands

*DYVINT7*-03 Shore Leave
*DyvInt8*-01 The End

Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 28, 2011)

beasterbrook said:


> DYVINT6-03 Festival opf the Sea
> *DyvINT6*- 04 Festival of the Sea



Is DYVINT6-03 or DYVINT6-04 titled _Festival of the Sea_? Surely not both of them?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Oct 28, 2011)

Does "Festival of the Sea" refer to the Nyr Dyv? Because it's a lake, not a sea. Just wondering'.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 29, 2012)

Bumping for [ame=http://www.amazon.com/BDKR1-Unofficial-Greyhawk-Kingdoms-Summary/dp/1470133792/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335727603&sr=8-1]BDKR1 The Unofficial Living Greyhawk Bandit Kingdoms Summary[/ame]. Two more volumes are forthcoming. I discuss them more over [ame=http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/322362-bdkr1-unofficial-living-greyhawk-bandit-kingdoms-summary.html#post5895000]here[/ame].


----------



## Alphastream (Jun 30, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> Thanks for that link -- I've checked all the BDK adventures against that great list and added a whole bunch of the special adventures that I didn't already have.



Is there interest in tracking special adventures (interactives, convention mini-missions, etc.)? I could list many of the ones for the Geoff Region.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2012)

Alphastream said:


> Is there interest in tracking special adventures (interactives, convention mini-missions, etc.)? I could list many of the ones for the Geoff Region.



If you list them, I will happily add them to this Collector's Guide .

Which reminds me that I did add BDKR1 to the Guide a while back, but completely forgot to say so. Thanks for that suggestion Alzrius. (I also bought the kindle version of the book!)


----------



## beasterbrook (Jun 30, 2012)

A while back casy said he'd post the "special" BK games.. here is the,list he sent me..

Here are the ones that I know about:


BDK4s-01 A Stitch in Time by Patrick Brown
BDK4s-01 Strangers in the Night by Thomas Brister


Yeah, these have the same designation due to poor record keeping at that time. 


BDK4s-03 The Two Gentleman of Veluna by Ken Jenks
BDK4s-04 To Save a Friend by ??
BDK5s-02 We're On a Mission from Some God? by Joe Aker
BDK5s-?? Wanna Fight? by Britt Frey and Casey Brown
BDK5s-?? Return to Mercy's Bluff by Jeff Moore
BDK6s-01 Mother of My Child by Teos Abadia and Casey Brown
   Note: The above was sort of a cross-regional special mission, maybe the only of its kind in LG. Teos wrote the portions dealing with the fey realm, which may have touched on some Geoff mod stuff, and I incorporated it all into a BK special mission. The reason for this is because the requesting player had played a Geoff mod which had led to him requesting this special mission. 
BDK6s-02 To Honor a Friend by Casey Brown
BDK6s-03 Natural Healing by Casey Brown
BDK7s-01 An Elf in Need by Casey Brown
BDK7s-02 Red Blooded Man by ??? (Probably me, but I can't find it and I forget)


BDK?s-?? A Charming Person Indeed by David "Keyoke" Polanski (I think)
BDK?s-?? The Once and Future Human by Joe Aker (I think)
BDK?s-?? Theories of Relativity by Keith Symcox (I think)
BDK?s-?? ?? by Rob Redding (this may be BDK4s-04)
BDK?s-?? Ghost by Joe Aker 

Brette


----------



## aurdraco (Jun 30, 2012)

Brette, thanks for posting that, I was just about to when I saw you already had 

Teos! What's up! 

Echohawk, hope you enjoyed the book!

Casey


----------



## beasterbrook (Jul 1, 2012)

Np, At least I know how many I'm missing now Just wish the rest of the regionas were as easy..

I vote for the inclusion of the specials etc in the next updaye of the book (oh and adding description of bdk1-11.. and maybe few nates like name chanes of adventures etc from the few we spoke about etc)

Brette


----------



## Alphastream (Jul 2, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> If you list them, I will happily add them to this Collector's Guide .




Cool. I'll reach out to some triad members to see if they just have a list. Otherwise, I'll go through my records.



beasterbrook said:


> BDK6s-01 Mother of My Child by Teos Abadia and Casey Brown
> Note: The above was sort of a cross-regional special mission, maybe the only of its kind in LG. Teos wrote the portions dealing with the fey realm, which may have touched on some Geoff mod stuff, and I incorporated it all into a BK special mission. The reason for this is because the requesting player had played a Geoff mod which had led to him requesting this special mission.



I know there were both Keoland and Gran March special missions written for Geoff PCs/players, such as a Gran March special mission for Geoff players when one Gyri PC became a Shadow. I'm not sure if any of them involved both regions. My guess is that it did likely happen, though I don't know of any specifically. 

With what I wrote, I wanted to provide something that would be heavily Geoff - lots of annoying high-pitch fey and then some cool fantastic things like a river where the water was filled with faces and they began to excitedly murmur... just before the impossibly tall waterfall and the PCs go over the edge. I'm thankful to Casey for the chance to write it and for my Triad being fine with it.



aurdraco said:


> Teos! What's up!



Casey! It has been a long time since those days eating pizza in hotel rooms and running the iconic Jozan with a whiny voice! 

Your book is now on my wish list. It has been fun to read about all your accomplishments (even if, sadly, from afar).


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 6, 2012)

beasterbrook said:


> A while back casy said he'd post the "special" BK games.. here is the,list he sent me..



Thanks for these additions Brette/Casey. They've been added to this Guide.


aurdraco said:


> Echohawk, hope you enjoyed the book!



I did indeed, and went through it very carefully looking for gaps and omissions in this Guide. I will definitely pick up any further volumes in the series.


----------



## beasterbrook (Aug 26, 2012)

I've finally cataloged all my collection and will send you the entire list.. needs a little bit of cleaning up and then still need a bit more searching for extra stuff.. but should be able to add about 50+ with just my stuff without looking for more.. need a break.. your right that is a lot of modules..

Brette


----------



## grodog (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Ant---

Some Greyhawk additions I don't remember talking about before (I scrolled through the rest of the thread, and didn't see them, but not sure if you've covered them elsewhere):

- Origins 1 tournament version of Tomb of Horrors (1975)
- Origins 2 tournament version of Expedition to the Barrier Peaks (1976)
- Origins 1984 Quest for the Golden Orb --> edit:  found this one in part 2

I've also recently updated my Greyhawk Castle Sources page and it includes several articles you should consider adding to the list of periodicals articles.  

I thought we had a fuller listing of CZ resources in some recent Acaeum discussions, but wasn't finding what I was thinking of.  Will dig some more.

I'm not sure if you'd be interested in listing these, but there are apparently a number of True Dungeon event tokens from GenCon that are Greyhawk-related (in name at least).  I don't know much about them, but we had a thread on the Acaeum @ http://www.acaeum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=6140 and @ http://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Dungeo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 and http://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Dungeo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 if you're curious.

I also think it would be useful (in your copious spare time  ) to edit the Greyhawk wiki file to include links to the other OD&D and related files with Greyhawk content in them, so that the GH wiki entry is as comprehensive across editions as possible.  For example:  you could add the 1976 Wintercon Tsojconth tourney @ http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwi...Collectors-Guide#Metro-Detroit-Games-products to the OD&D list in Greyhawk.  I'm not sure if you'd want to add the content or just add a pointer to the Miscellaneous file.

Relatedly, even though it would be a relatively short list, I think it would be worthwhile to include an OD&D edition prior to 1st edition, so that OD&D has it's own home other than under Misc., which is not where I would think to look for it initially.

I hope all's well in your corner of the world?


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 1, 2013)

This is just a quick 'ack' that I've seen this, think all the suggestions are good ones, and have added them to my Collector's Guide "to do" list


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 14, 2013)

grodog said:


> Hey Ant---
> 
> Some Greyhawk additions I don't remember talking about before (I scrolled through the rest of the thread, and didn't see them, but not sure if you've covered them elsewhere):
> 
> ...



I've added the other two the Miscellaneous convention adventures.



> I've also recently updated my Greyhawk Castle Sources page and it includes several articles you should consider adding to the list of periodicals articles.



Based on that, I've made a bunch of additions to the periodicals section, including the various "Up on a Soapbox" articles from Dragon, which were also missing.



> I thought we had a fuller listing of CZ resources in some recent Acaeum discussions, but wasn't finding what I was thinking of.  Will dig some more.



I didn't fiddle with that section this time. If you do stumble across more details, please let me know!



> I'm not sure if you'd be interested in listing these, but there are apparently a number of True Dungeon event tokens from GenCon that are Greyhawk-related (in name at least).  I don't know much about them, but we had a thread on the Acaeum @ http://www.acaeum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=6140 and @ http://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Dungeo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 and http://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Dungeo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 if you're curious.



I could only find evidence of three tokens with specific Greyhawk content, so I listed those, and a link to a True Dungeon token search engine, just in case. I also added a list of the actual True Dungeon adventures, although I'm not sure if the adventures after 2005 are specifically set in Oerth.



> I also think it would be useful (in your copious spare time  ) to edit the Greyhawk wiki file to include links to the other OD&D and related files with Greyhawk content in them, so that the GH wiki entry is as comprehensive across editions as possible.  For example:  you could add the 1976 Wintercon Tsojconth tourney @ http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwi...Collectors-Guide#Metro-Detroit-Games-products to the OD&D list in Greyhawk.  I'm not sure if you'd want to add the content or just add a pointer to the Miscellaneous file.



I've added Tsojconth (in the convention adventures section) and the Outdoor Geomorphs (under OD&D products) to the Greyhawk guide. I'm not sure if there's anything else I'm missing?



> Relatedly, even though it would be a relatively short list, I think it would be worthwhile to include an OD&D edition prior to 1st edition, so that OD&D has it's own home other than under Misc., which is not where I would think to look for it initially.



Good plan. Done. They were originally lumped together mostly because I was planning exactly twenty Collector's Guides.


> I hope all's well in your corner of the world?



Yes, although we do seem to have an unusually high number of snakes where I live this year, which is a little bothersome…

Thanks for all of the feedback and suggestions. They are always much appreciated!


----------



## grodog (Oct 27, 2013)

Echohawk said:


> I've added the other two the Miscellaneous convention adventures.
> 
> Based on that, I've made a bunch of additions to the periodicals section, including the various "Up on a Soapbox" articles from Dragon, which were also missing.




Wonderful, and thank you 



Echohawk said:


> I didn't fiddle with that section this time. If you do stumble across more details, please let me know!




I haven't thus far, but if/when I run across it, hopefully my mental note alert won't have expired yet....



Echohawk said:


> I could only find evidence of three tokens with specific Greyhawk content, so I listed those, and a link to a True Dungeon token search engine, just in case. I also added a list of the actual True Dungeon adventures, although I'm not sure if the adventures after 2005 are specifically set in Oerth.




I know nothing about True Dungeon, so the only reason these even came to my attention was that they were listed in the Acaeum thread links I mentioned before.  My assumption is that they're about as "Greyhawky" as the 3.0 adventure path was....



Echohawk said:


> I've added Tsojconth (in the convention adventures section) and the Outdoor Geomorphs (under OD&D products) to the Greyhawk guide. I'm not sure if there's anything else I'm missing?




I suppose this is a philosophical question as much as anything, but I would consider listing the OD&D boxed set (or at least U&WA) since so much of the game was designed and tested in the Greyhawk campaign.  Ditto for Blackmoor, of course.



Echohawk said:


> Good plan. Done. They were originally lumped together mostly because I was planning exactly twenty Collector's Guides.




Muchas gracias!



Echohawk said:


> Yes, although we do seem to have an unusually high number of snakes where I live this year, which is a little bothersome…




Yikes.  Hopefully nice, safe kinds of snakes? 



Echohawk said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback and suggestions. They are always much appreciated!




Happy to help 

edit:  PS:  do you have the 4e DM Rewards Tamoachan and Hommlet adventures in here?  I thought they were before, but don't see them @ http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwi...Collectors-Guide#D-and-D-4th-Edition-products

edit 2:  PPS:  the following uncollected EGG Gord short stories were published too, re: updating http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Greyhawk-Collectors-Guide#Novels-and-fiction

- EGG. "At Moonset Blackcat Comes: A Tale of Gord of Greyhawk." Dragon #100 (TSR, 1985)
- EGG. "Evening Odds." Pawn of Chaos. Clarkson, Ga: White Wolf Publishing, 1996
- EGG and K. R. Bourgoine. "The Return of Gord." Dragon #344 (Paizo Publishing, 2006)

There was also a promotional poster published in Dragon 100 for the first Gord novel, Saga of Old City (the poster is the cover art), and that was also apparently provided to retail stores too (per a recent eBay auction @ http://www.ebay.com/itm/TSR-Retail-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 I didn't win it, so I can't compare the poster to see if it was simply removed from an issue 100 Dragon magazine, but looking on Zoom at the image, I see staple holes, so there was probably only 1 issue of this poster rather than 2).


----------



## grodog (Apr 2, 2014)

Two more additions, Ant:

- AFS#2 zine includes the article "Advent of the Elder Ones: Mythos vs. Man in the Lake Geneva Original Campaign, 1973-1976" by Robert J Kuntz; details on zine @ http://hallsoftizunthane.blogspot.com/2012/12/afs-issue-2-is-released.html

- Black Blade is reprinting Bottle City, should be out next month or so


----------



## Echohawk (May 1, 2014)

grodog said:


> Two more additions, Ant:
> 
> - AFS#2 zine includes the article "Advent of the Elder Ones: Mythos vs. Man in the Lake Geneva Original Campaign, 1973-1976" by Robert J Kuntz; details on zine @ http://hallsoftizunthane.blogspot.com/2012/12/afs-issue-2-is-released.html
> 
> - Black Blade is reprinting Bottle City, should be out next month or so



Thanks as always for these updates. The Greyhawk Collector's Guide should now include everything you mentioned in the last two posts


----------



## grodog (Jun 30, 2014)

grodog said:


> Black Blade is reprinting Bottle City, should be out next month or so




Bottle City debuted at the North Texas RPG Con #6 at the beginning of the month


----------



## beasterbrook (Jun 30, 2014)

*RPGA LG*

I'll send you an updated list of LG as well at some stage.. more stuff to add..

Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 30, 2014)

grodog said:


> Bottle City debuted at the North Texas RPG Con #6 at the beginning of the month



I've updated the date for that reprint on the wiki, thanks.



beasterbrook said:


> I'll send you an updated list of LG as well at some stage.. more stuff to add..



Yes please


----------



## grodog (Jul 1, 2014)

Echohawk said:


> I've updated the date for that reprint on the wiki, thanks.




Cool, thanks!  A few more correction for you that I noticed while browsing the RJK books @ http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwi...llectors-Guide-part-2#Works-of-Robert-J-Kuntz

- Dark Druids (1976, republished 2002):  DD wasn't published until 2002; the original ms. dates from c. 1976 but it wasn't published then

To The City of Brass (Electronic release, 1987):  the date for this is correct, but that's about it   The correct title is "(To the) City of Brass" and it was originally an RPGA tournament adventure first run at DragonCon #1 in Sept 1987.  The 1987 version is linked best @ https://www.acaeum.com/library/citybrass.html and presents the original 1987 key + map.  The link to rpggeek @ http://rpggeek.com/rpgitem/50351/city-brass points to the electronic re-release of the adventure with Necromancer Games trade dress in 2002.  I haven't compared the versions in at least 10 years, but IIRC the NG version is the same text as the Acaeum version.

- Garden of the Plantmaster (1987, republished 2003):  for reference, Rob also republished GotPM via Terry Austin's Hyperbooks imprint in 1996 (in .PDF format); it reproduces the CU GotPM text, but the map and key were in color (they were B&W in the CU print edition), which makes it a very useful reference for running the adventure.

- Sir Robilar's City of Brass (2003) - this was co-written with Jeff Knight (who wrote ~60% of the text published in this edition)

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 2, 2014)

grodog said:


> Cool, thanks!  A few more correction for you that I noticed while browsing the RJK books @ http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwi...llectors-Guide-part-2#Works-of-Robert-J-Kuntz



Thanks again. I think that section now correctly reflects the various publications, but I'd appreciate another set of eyes checking my work.


----------



## grodog (Feb 26, 2015)

Some updates, Ant:  

- a new print edition of Dark Druids by Chaotic Henchmen Productions, for AD&D 1e rules is available as of yesterday @ http://www.chaotichenchmen.com/p/dark-druids-by-robert-j-kuntz.html with news/announcement @ http://www.chaotichenchmen.com/2015/02/robert-j-kuntzs-dark-druids-now.html
- the new DD is based on the 2006 expanded version of DD that I'd forgotten about (it was a .pdf only electronic product from PPP in 2006); some details on this on the old PPP forums @ http://piedpiperpublishing.yuku.com/topic/426/Dark-Druids-2nd-Edition-Now-Available#.VO5Ili6TSvM

Also:  have you been cataloging the new electronic articles for Greyhawk in Dragon and Dungeon, by chance?  Some folks were asking on CF! @ http://www.canonfire.com/cf/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=6084 about them.

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Mar 9, 2015)

And another set of possible updates, for the new Greyhawk Reborn campaign?:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...d-the-tunnel&p=6552408&viewfull=1#post6552408 

I don't know anything about these, and put a few feelers out.


----------



## grodog (Feb 2, 2017)

Ant---

 [MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION]:  do you have the Greyhawk guide in Excel format, by chance?  I was thinking that a checklist might be useful to have, at some point....

Allan


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 3, 2017)

grodog said:


> [MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION]:  do you have the Greyhawk guide in Excel format, by chance?  I was thinking that a checklist might be useful to have, at some point....



Alas, I only have the Collector's Guides in the same text format you do. I do have a large meta-spreadsheet of D&D information, but it doesn't include everything in the Collector's Guides, and it also isn't split up into settings, so it's not something I'd want to release without doing a lot of additional work to fix it first. The Collector's Guides are all overdue for a bit of maintenance, but I'm focusing more on the Monster ENCyclopedia series are the moment.


----------



## grodog (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks Ant!

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Aug 25, 2017)

[MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION]:  is the GH Collector's Guide down??

Allan.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 26, 2017)

grodog said:


> [MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION]:  is the GH Collector's Guide down??



No, but all of the older links to the various Collector's Guides seem to have been broken during the most recent reorganisation of the site. I had to search a bit, but it looks like it is now here.


----------



## grodog (Aug 26, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> No, but all of the older links to the various Collector's Guides seem to have been broken during the most recent reorganisation of the site. I had to search a bit, but it looks like it is now here.




Thanks, I had found that, but the Part 1 and Part 2 links don't work for me.  You?

Allan.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 28, 2017)

grodog said:


> Thanks, I had found that, but the Part 1 and Part 2 links don't work for me.  You?



No. All of the old links are quite broken, and it looks like the multi-part guides have lost the extra parts . On the plus side, it also looks like the maximum message size has been increased, so I've just copied the second half of the Greyhawk Guide into part one. All of the links remain very broken for now, but the content should be there.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 28, 2017)

Tracking the Guides down again has been very frustrating.


----------



## grodog (Sep 1, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> No. All of the old links are quite broken, and it looks like the multi-part guides have lost the extra parts . On the plus side, it also looks like the maximum message size has been increased, so I've just copied the second half of the Greyhawk Guide into part one. All of the links remain very broken for now, but the content should be there.




Gotcha, thanks!  I'll update my link to the main guide page to just one page, then.

Allan.


----------



## beasterbrook (Nov 1, 2017)

Forgotten Realms one is down (I didn't check any of the others)

Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 5, 2017)

beasterbrook said:


> Forgotten Realms one is down (I didn't check any of the others)
> 
> Brette



The Forgotten Realms Collector's Guide ended up here (well, at least the first part did). I think all of the Collector's Guide are available again somewhere on ENWorld, but I have to search for them, and there are many broken links after all of the wiki upgrades. At some point I will work through them fixing the links.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 5, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> The Forgotten Realms Collector's Guide ended up here (well, at least the first part did). I think all of the Collector's Guide are available again somewhere on ENWorld, but I have to search for them, and there are many broken links after all of the wiki upgrades. At some point I will work through them fixing the links.




Let me know if I can help. I know the wiki change screwed a bunch of stuff up, but I can move anything we need to.


----------



## grodog (Jan 21, 2018)

It looks like WotC has been issuing some promotional items as part of the Tomb of Annihilation launch, including at least these Greyhawk-related items:

1. an Origins 2017 pint beer glass with the Green Devil Face from Tomb of Horrors @ https://www.ebay.com/itm/222796200545
2. a GaryCon 2017 cloth map of the Tomb of Horrors (no idea if these were distributed more widely or not) @ https://www.ebay.com/itm/192426187179

Allan.


----------



## Alphastream (Jan 22, 2018)

grodog said:


> It looks like WotC has been issuing some promotional items as part of the Tomb of Annihilation launch, including at least these Greyhawk-related items:
> 
> 1. an Origins 2017 pint beer glass with the Green Devil Face from Tomb of Horrors @ https://www.ebay.com/itm/222796200545
> 2. a GaryCon 2017 cloth map of the Tomb of Horrors (no idea if these were distributed more widely or not) @ https://www.ebay.com/itm/192426187179




The glass (and a beer coaster) was for Tomb of Annihilation (which features Acererak, but is not based in or using Greyhawk), given out at Origins 2017. There are other items as part of this: a green dice bag with the devil face, a devil face cloth patch, a cloth shopping bag with the devil face logo. Similarly, the latest minis set has Acererak in it and the case incentive has the green devil face. All super-cool, but only loosely associated with Greyhawk.


----------



## grodog (May 28, 2018)

Alphastream said:


> The glass (and a beer coaster) was for Tomb of Annihilation (which features Acererak, but is not based in or using Greyhawk), given out at Origins 2017. There are other items as part of this: a green dice bag with the devil face, a devil face cloth patch, a cloth shopping bag with the devil face logo. Similarly, the latest minis set has Acererak in it and the case incentive has the green devil face. All super-cool, but only loosely associated with Greyhawk.




Thanks muchly  [MENTION=11365]Alphastream[/MENTION]!

==

  [MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION]:  time to add the 5e book Mordenkainen's Tome of Foes (both standard and limited editions).

Also:  I found a new t-shirt:  an Against the Giants 25th Anniversary shirt, provided as part of the Adventurer's Guild materials.  That puts it in the July-Sept 1999 timeframe.  There were also some promotional posters issued for the AG at that time too; see https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poster-RPG...618837?hash=item3d66ad0015:g:S7YAAOSwLVZVyiuC and https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poster-Adv...618776?hash=item3d66acffd8:g:fB0AAOSw3ydVyiw9 and https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poster-Adv...090533?hash=item520a9896e5:g:SJkAAOSwMmBVyiwh

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Jun 24, 2018)

1) New Unofficial Greyhawk miniatures:

Secret Skeleton Miniatures @ http://www.miniatures-workshop.com/lostminiswiki/index.php?title=Fiends_of_Fantasy included some Greyhawk-with-the-serial-numbers-filed-off figures:

- Demon Witch of the North (aka Iggwilv)
- TSR Lizardman logo mini

Some incubational discussion on Canonfire! @ http://www.canonfire.com/cf/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=50 as well.

2) Newly-discovered RPGA tourney sequel to N1:  "Nagahide: Return of the Reptile God" run in 1994 at AndCon.  Details @ https://www.facebook.com/groups/40230212669/permalink/10155937091462670/

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Jun 28, 2018)

I'll be publishing some more info about the True Dungeon Greyhawk modules soon [MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION], but while searching around for those, I found that they published a soundtrack one year too!:  https://www.amazon.com/True-Dungeon...qid=1530157573&sr=8-2&keywords="true+dungeon"

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Jul 25, 2019)

You'll want to add the 5e Ghosts of Saltmarsh book too, Ant!

I'm also working up a piece on the Quest for the Hand of Vecna, an old 1983-4-ish non-TSR adventure by Carl Perkins that was set in Greyhawk, too.

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Nov 8, 2019)

@Echohawk :  Ant, a question was raised by David Prata over on Canonfire! that I thought you might recall from your Living Greyhawk researches:



			
				DMPrata said:
			
		

> I know this is an extreme longshot, but here goes. I stumbled upon the following reference in URD1-08 _Mired in Gosferd_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That ring any bells?

Allan.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 8, 2019)

grodog said:


> That ring any bells?



Yes, the scaled cult surfaces again in _URD3-07: Purloined Letters_. Quoting from the "Adventure Background" section: 







> Stepping ahead to current times, a force of malign power has been gathering allies within the Gnatmarsh. Little is known of the true nature of the Scaled Cult, or what hand is directing them. What is known is that bands of kobolds have been scouring lands in and around the Duchy of Urnst, searching for ancient arcane writings, research into the lost magic of the Maure Suel. Silovin, a half-fiend sorcerer of great importance within the Cult, has been directing these bands. She has discovered the truth about the fate of Imiriana’s tower, and has dispatched a well-armed band of kobolds to sack the tower and recover a trove of utmost importance: The correspondence and personal writings of Imiriana herself, one of the foremost researchers into the Far Realms.
> The adventure starts just after the kobolds have destroyed the elven seals and looted the tower.


----------



## grodog (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks Ant! 

Allan.


----------



## CHEMISTSDP (Mar 11, 2020)

As someone that researches Greyhawk, this is truly an amazing thread. On Page 2 of this thread, there is a list of the Living Greyhawk Web Articles that used to be on the WOTC website. I have been searching for the article regarding Pelgaryn. Does anyone know if these articles are archived anywhere or have this specific article? Thanks - I really appreciate this community and the contributors - I have learned so much here!


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 11, 2020)

You could probably ask the mods to move this thread out of this forum to get the visibility it deserves. Back in 2010, this was likely the proper place for it, but after numerous forum reshuffles and mergers, this forum is now for Paizo's games


----------



## CHEMISTSDP (Mar 11, 2020)

CapnZapp said:


> You could probably ask the mods to move this thread out of this forum to get the visibility it deserves. Back in 2010, this was likely the proper place for it, but after numerous forum reshuffles and mergers, this forum is now for Paizo's games




Sorry - after you replied to this I noticed that this topic is strangely in the Pathfinder forum. It was not my intention to take the discussion away from Paizo's games.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 11, 2020)

CHEMISTSDP said:


> Sorry - after you replied to this I noticed that this topic is strangely in the Pathfinder forum. It was not my intention to take the discussion away from Paizo's games.



No need to apologize. This discussion doesn't take anything away from the other discussions. 

My comment was solely geared towards flagging up the fact Greyhawk fans might miss this thread, since its forum is no longer for D&D.


----------



## haakon1 (Mar 15, 2020)

CapnZapp said:


> My comment was solely geared towards flagging up the fact Greyhawk fans might miss this thread, since its forum is no longer for D&D.




Yes, I was surprised to find it here.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 15, 2020)

haakon1 said:


> Yes, I was surprised to find it here.



Well, this forum has had its fair share of reorganizations. There are thousands of non-Paizo threads in this subforum, for instance. 

If you're resurrecting one of them, it might be a good idea to ask moderation to move it to where people interested might see it better.


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 15, 2020)

CapnZapp said:


> Well, this forum has had its fair share of reorganizations. There are thousands of non-Paizo threads in this subforum, for instance.
> 
> If you're resurrecting one of them, it might be a good idea to ask moderation to move it to where people interested might see it better.



OK, I'll bite:  @Morrus can this thread be moved to the D&D forum.  It doesn't really belong in the pathfinder forum - thanks!


----------



## grodog (Sep 10, 2020)

@Echohawk :  Ant, have you seen this new LG Index over on Canonfire!?:  http://www.canonfire.com/cf/lgmoduleindex.php 

It includes short descriptions for each scenario, and some additional metadata (region, adventure type/sites, etc.).

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Apr 30, 2021)

Update for you Ant:  D&D 5E - Age of Worms Adventure Path

Allan.


----------



## grodog (May 4, 2022)

New item for the list Ant:  Iggwilv's Cauldron (Limited Edition Artifact)

Allan.


----------



## grodog (May 22, 2022)

@Echohawk : it also looks like there are a few comments in the bottom of the current article/wiki page at Greyhawk Collector's Guide that need to be added to the guide too!

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Aug 7, 2022)

@Echohawk :  Ant, it looks like Dragon+ will be retiring soon by WotC per Wizards of the Coast Quietly Cancels Dragon+ Magazine

Do you already have articles from there and/or D&D Beyond included in the Greyhawk Collector's Guide? I wasn't sure, based on the listings.

Allan.


----------



## grodog (Jan 2, 2023)

@Echohawk :  some new history about the development and production of the RPGA Fist of Emirikol RPGA promo from 2003:  
edit:   is the better link, I think

Allan.


----------

